# It will get my vote....



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Green Car Reports' Best Car To Buy Nominee: 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In the article it claims that urea is responsible for eliminating the diesel smell, my Holden Cruze uses no urea and still has no smell and is called a clean diesel anyway. Urea is just a bit of extra pollution control on an engine that is pretty clean anyway.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> In the article it claims that urea is responsible for eliminating the diesel smell, my Holden Cruze uses no urea and still has no smell and is called a clean diesel anyway. Urea is just a bit of extra pollution control on an engine that is pretty clean anyway.


How's the tailpipe look? I've heard the ones here can still look like brand-new shiny metal with a couple thousand miles on them (my gasser's was sooty and black before too long).

A DPF will catch most of the soot from the exhaust, but it still isn't as clean as the 2 systems combined.

Woo 50-state emission laws!

It is nice to see tractor-trailers and buses not spewing out clouds of smoke these days, though.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah they are doing alot of R&D with Disel these days .. Cruise and Freight ships Next ..


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

jblackburn-
i have to disagree i love seeing black smoke rollin out of trucks and cars
personal opinion!!! 
im from the old school diesel days "if it dont blow black take it back" 
those days are gone now with clean diesel tech. once warranty is up on cruze TD hello delete kit ! no more DEF/DPF/EGR
either way im glad diesel is making its way back into the auto market, it owns every other industry!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nellie said:


> .... once warranty is up on cruze TD hello delete kit ! no more DEF/DPF/EGR


I presume you don't have, or care about children?

Removing as many pollutants as we can is a good idea, I'm glad that you will only be poisoning people in your own country, not mine.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

The reason we have DEF and DPF's is because of the people who have diesel cars, mostly trucks who just blow black smoke all over the place all the time. My truck will blow a good amount of smoke on the highest tune and I hate it. When I first got my truck I thought blowing smoke was cool for about 5 minutes. I really like what EFI Live tuning has done to the Duramax and now the Cummins. For once Cummins can make good power without blacking out a 4 lane highway. With more and more kids being able to afford older diesels it is getting worse but I do think there is a good movement going to good clean power for diesel vehicles.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> I presume you don't have, or care about children?
> 
> Removing as many pollutants as we can is a good idea, I'm glad that you will only be poisoning people in your own country, not mine.


Well technically he Wi h
Also be polluting your country also because I pretty sure It just doesn't say in the out Country. But please leave the emissions on you car were fighting a loosing battle with the environment anyways.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

i do have kids and last time i checked lead paint/no seat belts/no helmets etc was allowed back in the day and im still here. 
hypochondriac is what most people suffer from 
gas emissions are 4x as bad as diesel
yep its because of us that def is around! really try those **** CARB people!
yep we are the same people, exceot we are deleting the BS they put on the engines too! AND making $$ its a 14million business and we save fuel while doing it. 
they cause modern motors to waste more fuel humm real great for the environment.
clean or dirty diesels don't really care but all the extra egr crap is stupid
Cummins has found a way to make it clean by doing DOHC im all for that. just leave off the stupid fluid and egr/dpf that causes nothing but problems 
some of the issues that CARB has could be delt with if they would run H2O/meth on the vehicles. it cleans everything up including emissions and is cheaper the manf/buy u get a benefit from it not a P.I.T.A.

i know some people will get offended by my comments but that is your fault. the only person that can make you offended is you. sorry not trying to start some stupid jerry springer ****, just my personal/professional opinion
dont really care take it or leave it flush it down the toilet but BTW thanks for buying the DIESEL cruze thats y im here!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nellie said:


> jblackburn-
> i have to disagree i love seeing black smoke rollin out of trucks and cars
> personal opinion!!!
> im from the old school diesel days "if it dont blow black take it back"
> ...


Leave the pollution control stuff on - I don't want to breath your car's exhaust.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Mercedes, BMW and VW don't use urea and they're considered clean diesel cars...how come?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nellie said:


> jblackburn-
> i have to disagree i love seeing black smoke rollin out of trucks and cars
> personal opinion!!!
> im from the old school diesel days "if it dont blow black take it back"
> ...


I totally agree. I wonder what kind of mpg this Cruze diesel could get with all the emissions stuff deleted. On the new Cummins trucks they're seeing decent increases. This whole EGR and DPF system on new diesels is only choking them. Not to mention the wonderful idea of having an egr system on a diesel motor so that we can pump soot directly into the engine. 

I'll need to find an emissions testing center to look the other way if I do the deletes when my warranty expires. I live in one of those counties where the 50 state emissions rules come into play. If I lived 10 miles over in the next county there would be no emissions testing on my vehicles and I would already have an appointment to have deletes done in 4 years and 10 months when my warranty is up



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nellie said:


> i do have kids and last time i checked lead paint/no seat belts/no helmets etc was allowed back in the day and im still here.
> hypochondriac is what most people suffer from
> gas emissions are 4x as bad as diesel
> yep its because of us that def is around! really try those **** CARB people!
> ...


Go to any third-world country that uses older diesel cars and tell me how it smells stuck in traffic jams there. 

It makes NYC's air quality seem awesome.

I am far from an environmentalist, but no one wants to breathe in your huge cloud of smoke. 

Clean diesel is a great new technology and one that is definitely bringing back interest in America to diesel engines.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am all for the clean component of diesels, I don't want to breathe the crap either. It is nonsense to say that the emissions chokes the cars because if you compare the power output of a no-emissions turbo diesel from 30 years ago to a same displacement DEF/DPF diesel of today, the older diesel will have 1/2 the power, if that, and several times the emissions.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

yes todays diesels are more powerful from the factory
but the emissions are costing fuel mileage and power.
cp3/electronic injector/vgt turbo/better flowing head is the reason for more power than 30 yrs ago.

well for me and my people and titanman who believe and know how much better the motors are w/o egr CRAP. we will get better mileage, consume LESS fuel-which in turn produces LESS emissions and our motors will last longer not having egr pumping back into the engine clogging things up!
i live in TX where we have no diesel emissions just the way it supposed to be!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This was the same argument used against catalytic converters when they first came out. There was some truth at first but not anymore as the design of the gas burner emissions has gotten better over the years. I would be surprised if you get much power/efficiency back deleting the emissions equipment because the power plant was designed and tuned for this equipment.

FYI - It's a Federal Offense to knowingly disable the emissions control equipment on any vehicle sold in the US and regularly driven on public roadways.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

yep it is a fed offense but it happens all day long race use and off road use only!! 
and its a stupid law at that
the feds are y we are in this deal anyways. 


true the cats did the same thing back in the day until the manf figured out how to bulid a gas motor that needed backpressure.
once they did that, then cutting cats off actually hurt performance.
they will have to do the same with diesels for that to work. but diesels dont need or like back-pressure, it will be interesting how they do it.
for every engineer that designs a egr sys, there are common mechanics that design deletes. 
in my opinion i think engineers need to have 5-10 yrs as being a mechanic to know how to design crap. if you ever worked on something and asked yourself y did they put that there?? theres your answer, they are just book people that dont kno how it is for the american man to work on something.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

There is so much ignorance in this thread I'm not even going to touch it with a 10 foot pole. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

